# Is it possible to connect through multiple VPNs/VPS?



## R4k4n0th (Aug 10, 2019)

In order to better protect your online identity and anonymity, can one use/setup multiple VPNs connection?

I mean:

Normal connection:
Your Computer -> your ISP -> website/server/cloud/internet/whatever

Normal VPN setup used by most people:
Your Computer -> your ISP -> VPN -> website/server/cloud/internet/whatever

Multiple VPN/VPS setup:
Your Computer -> your ISP -> VPN #1 -> VPS #1 -> VPN #2 -> VPS #2 > website/server/cloud/internet/whatever
or
Your Computer -> your ISP -> VPN #1 ->  VPN #2 -> website/server/cloud/internet/whatever

Is this possible?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 10, 2019)

Why? Are you a Russian spy?

But in all seriousness I've seen forensic techs do court work. Even with a VPN they can track you. It just how much work are you willing to do


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 10, 2019)

Jetster said:


> It just how much work are you willing to do


It should also be noted that each "hop" will add latency. 

Frankly, if you use a cell phone, or on your computer any Google products, Facebook, or buy anything from Amazon, you gave up your online identity and anonymity long ago. 

If really concerned, get a second notebook and create an anonymous account. Use this second notebook for your deeds only at free hotspots - like Panera bread, Internet cafes, McDonalds and other places. Never connect to your own home network, or any of your friends, family, or work networks. And switch places every day - or multiple times a day. And make a series of left-hand turns, keeping an eye over your shoulder to ensure no one is following you.

And I think a good way to attract attention is by taking extra steps to conceal what you are doing. I'm just saying.

Tin


----------



## BArms (Aug 14, 2019)

Running multiple VPNs is possible with VM's but might be pointless depending on what you're trying to achieve, since the last VPN in the chain is the only one that really matters.  If all you want is to keep your ISP or someone on your local network from snooping your browsing habits then a single VPN is more than enough.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 15, 2019)

BArms said:


> Running multiple VPNs is possible with VM's but might be pointless depending on what you're trying to achieve, since the last VPN in the chain is the only one that really matters.  If all you want is to keep your ISP or someone on your local network from snooping your browsing habits then a single VPN is more than enough.



I know of one situation where it's possible. 
I have my work computer connected to my home network via VPN, I also have my home network connected to a different VPN. So it goes Work > VPN > Home > VPN > ...

This is because I use some non standard ports which are blocked by default at work and also the overseas connection at work gets saturated during the day. So connecting to my home network gives allows me to access my home cloud server (I use GDrive as well, but it's really slow!) and I get a decent connection speed to overseas sites.


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 25, 2019)

BArms said:


> Running multiple VPNs is possible with VM's but might be pointless depending on what you're trying to achieve, since the last VPN in the chain is the only one that really matters. If all you want is to keep your ISP or someone on your local network from snooping your browsing habits then a single VPN is more than enough.


Interesting...

I ran proton vpn connecting to an US server, then my pc got an US ip address.
I ran a VM on my pc while proton vpn is connected to US server, then the VM got an US ip address.
After that, I ran a vpn on VM browser using a Canada ip address while my pc got an US ip address, but the VM got a Canada IP address.
So I guess doing nested virtualization you can use as many vpn as you want to, right?


----------

